# Dead deer, scull found



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

On the way tracking my 8pt. I came across where he blood sprayed a tree, a scull and my dead buck all within 20' of each other. The buck only made it 80yds. So to let the guys know I found mine I sent them this pic. with the caption 'he dead'. One guy sent back he looks old.


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

now thats cool!!


----------

